# ganged or unganged?



## Darkgundam111 (May 14, 2009)

Should I have my 2X2gb ddr2 800mhz 4-4-4-12 run as ganged or unganged. Used for gaming.


----------



## BradleyKZN (May 14, 2009)

Lol whats ganged and unganged?


----------



## slyfox2151 (May 14, 2009)

Ganged im fairly sure,

unless your trying to overclock.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 14, 2009)

dual channel all the way (i assume you mean that by ganged)


----------



## largon (May 14, 2009)

Ganged and unganged are both dual channel. 

Ganged = optimal for single threaded apps. 
Unganged = optimal  for multithreading.


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 14, 2009)

largon said:


> Ganged and unganged are both dual channel.
> 
> Ganged = optimal for single threaded apps.
> Unganged = optimal  for multithreading.



Ah, ok. I'd never heard the terminology before, so I assumed wrongly.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 14, 2009)

So I would guess unganged for modern gaming as most modern games are optimised for at least 2 threads?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2009)

this reminds me of HT, only works when apps support it, Id say Ungange it for optimal performance.


----------



## iDont (May 14, 2009)

IIRC, ganged means you'll have one wide 128-bit memory bus, while unganged provides 2x64bit memory buses (hence ganged is better for single threaded apps and unganged for threaded ones)


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 14, 2009)

so since modern games have more than one thread, would that mean unganged would work better?


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2009)

Yes, run unganged.  With unganged you get better read/write speeds on your RAM and better latencies.


----------



## Lethalrise750 (May 14, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yes, run unganged.  With unganged you get better read/write speeds on your RAM and better latencies.


----------



## Darkgundam111 (May 14, 2009)

hmmmm. well i guess ill go unganged and test it out a bit. do you need 4 sticks of ram to make unganged better? using a quad core here. also, since the XMS2 DHX has lifetime warranty, and it says that the ram voltage is tested to be 2.1, going over that would void my warranty?


----------



## erocker (May 14, 2009)

Lethalrise750 said:


> http://g.imagehost.org/0254/Ganged.png
> http://g.imagehost.org/0462/unganged.png



Heh, guess I meant write/copy.  I don't remember losing that much read with my system though..


----------

